# Sims Life Stories and DirectX problem?



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

I am trying to install Sims Life Stories for my daughter's birthday. When it shows the license agreement screen, it's just blank. But I tell it "I agree" anyway. Then I get a message that says something to the effect of needing DirectX 9.0c or higher installed and an internet address to microsoft.com/windows/directx. So I went there and downloaded it, tried the game again... and still not working. I've tried several times, restarted the computer thinking that may work, downloaded it from majorgeeks instead... still getting the same message.
WinXP


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Also ran dxdiag and it shows that I have directx9.0c.


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## Librarygal (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi, has anyone responded to you? I have the same exact problem and am frustrated.
Thanks!
L


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Nope, no replies, not solved. I just ordered her Sims 2 Seasons to replace it, and will hopefully be able to sell Sims Life Stories now.


----------



## beckri (Jan 23, 2003)

Looked for help at eagames, they directed me to Microsoft who just directed me to do what I've already done.


----------



## Glkthread (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey. I had the same problem. Here's how I solved it.

1. Start the installer as usual, get to the message that tells you about the DirectX problem, do not press OK.
2. Click the "Start" button, then click "Run", type "regedit" without quotes.
3. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SimsLS.exe in the registry tree.
4. Find the key titled "DirectX Installed".
5. Change it's value from 0 to 1.
6. Press Ctrl-Alt-Tab and close the Autorun.exe process.
7. Now start the installation again. You'll skip the DirectX check this time.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Librarygal (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried your suggestion several times, but the registry kept going back to value 0 so still got the error message. I really appreciate your suggestion though. It would have been awesome to get this to finally work.


----------



## Glkthread (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm, strange. It worked for me - are you sure you didn't press the OK button in the end? Well, try this: http://www.box.net/shared/dc6e9trjhn

This will create the "DirectX Installed" key and turn it on. Run this patch then run the Life Stories installation.

Hope that works!


----------



## Librarygal (Mar 8, 2007)

EA sent me a solution that worked for me:

... follow these steps if you are using Windows XP:

With the DVD in the disk drive, open My Computer.
Right-click your DVD drive and choose Explore.
Right-click Autorun.exe and choose Properties.
Select the Compatibility tab.
Click once in the box next to Run this program in compatibility mode for:
Select Windows 2000 from the drop down menu.
Apply changes.

Once you have set Autorun.exe to run in Windows 2000 mode, double-click Autorun.exe and the installation will start. Follow the instructions given and the game will install properly.


----------



## punk_kitty113 (Aug 19, 2007)

i need help bad!!! I'm trying to install the Sims 2 Stories, and everytime i put the disk in the slot, no intallisation screen pops up or anything (even with using the Run button on the Start box)... is it possible that my computer is messing up, or is it the disk? OR is it that Sims 2 stories can't be installed if there are other Sims2 expansionpacks and the basic Sims2 disk ... yea confusing ... Another thing that bugs me is that i tried it on another computer, and it came on easy ... yet on my Hp Pavilion A 305 W, it won't !!!

I'm irritated, worried, and i really want to play this game!!! HELP!!!


----------



## fbruno (May 13, 2005)

thanks very much librarygal. excellent. worked great. this is the solution.


----------



## scampy (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, i had the same problem as everyone on this thread but from all the great answers I managed to install the game. However now I cant run it  , its so frustrating! can someone please help a damsel in distress lol.


----------



## CindyinSC (Jul 11, 2008)

I am trying to work this solution...After I choose Explore, where do I right-click Autorun.exe to choose Properties? 


"EA sent me a solution that worked for me:

... follow these steps if you are using Windows XP:

With the DVD in the disk drive, open My Computer.
Right-click your DVD drive and choose Explore.
Right-click Autorun.exe and choose Properties.
Select the Compatibility tab.
Click once in the box next to Run this program in compatibility mode for:
Select Windows 2000 from the drop down menu.
Apply changes.

Once you have set Autorun.exe to run in Windows 2000 mode, double-click Autorun.exe and the installation will start. Follow the instructions given and the game will install properly.


----------



## jessecannon (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, the post above also helped me!


----------



## mcrxcore13 (Aug 19, 2008)

im having a huge problem with trying to run sims life stories
ive tried every thing that you guys have told me and nothing helps
ive ran dxdiag it says i have direct x and ive also tried downloading it 
i have windows xp but it keeps saying that i dont have directx 9>0 
help!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------

